
Bitcoin to be available in Austrian post offices - ca98am79
https://derstandard.at/2000061100326/Bitcoins-kuenftig-in-oesterreichischen-Postfilialen-erhaeltlich
======
davidgerard
Translation: the post offices have a rack of gift cards (iTunes, etc) -
BitPanda are selling Bitcoin and Ethereum cards there too, cashable on their
exchange.

